# Who's in Maui in April?



## Born2Travel (Mar 16, 2010)

Last year there were several folks on Maui in April and I was just wondering if anyone will be there again this year and if we should plan another get together?


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 16, 2010)

We are but we are leaving Saturday.  Several of us are there.  I know of three already and we are planning to meet.  I hope they will chime in.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 16, 2010)

We'll be there at the end of April.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 16, 2010)

*Me, me!*

Maui on my brain...can't wait.  What's a good day to meet?  I'll be at the Westin Ka'anapali, our 8th visit  !


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 17, 2010)

We are there 4/2 - 4/16 - does this work with others dates?


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 17, 2010)

iconnections said:


> We are but we are leaving Saturday. Several of us are there. I know of three already and we are planning to meet. I hope they will chime in.


 
Emmy, which Saturday are you leaving?


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 17, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Maui on my brain...can't wait. What's a good day to meet? I'll be at the Westin Ka'anapali, our 8th visit  !


 
Denise, what are your dates? We met at the Westin last year - would we want to do that again this year or meet somewhere else depending on where others are staying?  Looks like Luanne may not arrive until after we leave so I guess it will depend on the dates everyone is in Maui - maybe two dates?  First half of the month and last half of the month?


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 18, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> Emmy, which Saturday are you leaving?


I noticed later that I wasn't very clear.  We are leaving this Saturday for Maui and will stay till April 18. Our dates match with yours. It would be fun meeting you again.  

We are staying in Kihei at the Maui Sunset during the time you are here which isn't too far from where we met last year so we can make it. 

I know that Robert (RDB) will be there with his wife and I read that rickandcindy23 will be in Maui too and "cmb". We could have quite a get-together.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 18, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> Denise, what are your dates? We met at the Westin last year - would we want to do that again this year or meet somewhere else depending on where others are staying?  Looks like Luanne may not arrive until after we leave so I guess it will depend on the dates everyone is in Maui - maybe two dates?  First half of the month and last half of the month?



Hi  ,

We will be there during the same time you are there.  I could try to meet somewhere else if everyone else is staying elsewhere. So much depends on my kids.  Are you staying in West Maui?


----------



## cindi (Mar 18, 2010)

My husband and I will be in Maui from April 16 - April 23.  Staying at the Westin.  Plan on meeting up with Cindy and also Robert, so the more the merrier.


----------



## Travelmom64 (Mar 23, 2010)

We are there April 6-11....our 2nd island stop!   Can't wait....


----------



## RDB (Mar 23, 2010)

Two meets are required to meet all who are to be there.  
We will be Maui Schooner 4 to 16, then Maui Sunset 16 to 23.

If we obtain a 20# bag of potatoes, will enough of you help with wanting some, so we don't have to eat them all?  

Robert


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 24, 2010)

*1st Meet*

We'll be there 2-16 and it sounds like folks are located in both Kehei and the west side.  So let's decide the when/where for the first meet - if West side the Westin seemed to work ok last year - any other suggestions?  If Kehei maybe Emmy or Robert could help determine where - how about afternoon midweek as somewhere to start?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> We'll be there 2-16 and it sounds like folks are located in both Kehei and the west side.  So let's decide the when/where for the first meet - if West side the Westin seemed to work ok last year - any other suggestions?  If Kehei maybe Emmy or Robert could help determine where - how about afternoon midweek as somewhere to start?



If we chose the Westin for the West Maui meet, I'd vote for the week after Easter.  I think it will be 100% occupied until the 10th, so we could try for the 13th or something like that?  Should be a lot quieter there, and easier for parking.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 25, 2010)

Denise L said:


> If we chose the Westin for the West Maui meet, I'd vote for the week after Easter.  I think it will be 100% occupied until the 10th, so we could try for the 13th or something like that?  Should be a lot quieter there, and easier for parking.


Since most of you are staying at or near the Westin, meeting there is fine with us the week after Easter.  We now know where it is, if you are meeting at the pool bar again.

Where are Rick and Cindy staying?  Robert and his wife are staying next door to us so we could drive up together or they can follow us.  I will keep checking this thread.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 25, 2010)

Westin sounds good to me unless someone has another suggestion - shall we plan on the 13th?  time?  2 or 3 pm?  at the Westin Pool Bar again?  Emmy, what have you found new this trip?   I know Dukes is open now... anything else new or changed?   One more week....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all!  We will be there on the 11th, late at night, through the 25th, at the Westin North.  Looking forward to meeting a whole bunch of TUG members.  The 13th might be the day we have for the Pacific Whale Foundation.  I will have to check the dates of our reservations.  

So excited to see you all, whoever can be there.  Hopefully I can get Mom to join us.  She is 82 and gets a little weird about visits.


----------



## Lee B (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope to arrive on Maui Tuesday evening, March 30.  The "hope" is because it's standby through a relative that works for an airline and, with Spring Break season, anything could happen.

I don't have firm plans yet, but likely will spend time on the West Side, where I will attend a meeting or two, and in Kihei at a friend's house.  I will leave around the 10th.

I haven't been to Hawaii in two years, so I really need to get there asap.

Lee


----------



## RDB (Mar 28, 2010)

Got to the Cottages finally.
Tomorrow we start The Cliffs Club.
Will hop to Maui on the 4th.

No one cares to share potatoes?  Let me know prior to the 4th. I need to know how many pounds to buy.
I can bring them to the meetings.


----------



## RDB (Mar 29, 2010)

iconnections said:


> ...  Robert and his wife are staying next door to us so we could drive up together or they can follow us.  I will keep checking this thread.



Emmy, we are going via Oahu and should arrive OGG at 2:49 PM.
Scheduled into Maui Schooner at 4 PM on the 4th.
We plan to grocery shop between the airport and check-in.
Do you need potatoes? I would like to buy a few pounds and have others share so they are a bit less expensive.

We can share ride. that would be enjoyable.

We can hang at the pool.  Sure looking to meet everyone.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 29, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Hi all! We will be there on the 11th, late at night, through the 25th, at the Westin North. Looking forward to meeting a whole bunch of TUG members. The 13th might be the day we have for the Pacific Whale Foundation. I will have to check the dates of our reservations.
> 
> So excited to see you all, whoever can be there. Hopefully I can get Mom to join us. She is 82 and gets a little weird about visits.


 
Cindy - do you know if the 13th works for you yet?


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 29, 2010)

RDB said:


> Emmy, we are going via Oahu and should arrive OGG at 2:49 PM.
> Scheduled into Maui Schooner at 4 PM on the 4th.
> We plan to grocery shop between the airport and check-in.
> Do you need potatoes? I would like to buy a few pounds and have others share so they are a bit less expensive.
> ...


Robert, thank you for the offer to share potatoes but I am the worst cook so avoid it as much as I can.  We eat lots of fresh fruit and snack while having our sunset drinks if we eat home.  We hardly ever use the pool but find a shady spot on the beach or stay upstairs and enjoy the view.  We will invite you over for a drink at sunset.  Rick and Cindy came last year and Stirling and his wife too so they met each other.


----------



## RDB (Mar 29, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Robert, thank you for the offer to share potatoes but I am the worst cook so avoid it as much as I can.  We eat lots of fresh fruit and snack while having our sunset drinks if we eat home.  We hardly ever use the pool but find a shady spot on the beach or stay upstairs and enjoy the view.  We will invite you over for a drink at sunset.  Rick and Cindy came last year and Stirling and his wife too so they met each other.



That's why I'm fat and you are not.
Potatoes for breakfast and with a steak for dinner.  Also great with carrots in stew and soup.
Looking to meet after all these years. Had to come to the island to do it!


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 29, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> Westin sounds good to me unless someone has another suggestion - shall we plan on the 13th?  time?  2 or 3 pm?  at the Westin Pool Bar again?  Emmy, what have you found new this trip?   I know Dukes is open now... anything else new or changed?   One more week....


I don't know what has changed in Maui as we do not do much but hang around the resort on our lanai and me on the beach.  I walk it a few times a day but find the ocean water too cold to jump in and the same for the pool.

We had lunch at Duke's on the beach.  Lunch was good and much better than the one at home in Huntington Beach.  We never went back there again.  The Hula pie was enormous and plenty to share with the rest of the party. If you keep your receipt and come back, the Hula pie is on the house with a meal, I am sure.  It is at a private resort where I felt the pool water and it was much warmer than at the Marriott.

I am going to book a whale watching tour with a different company for once as  it was highly recommended and the slack guitar concert for Wednesday night that Denise has recommended several times.  For the rest, we play it by ear as we are on vacation.  I know that I am addicted to the forum because I can't stop reading it even on the beach or at a restaurant.


----------



## RDB (Mar 30, 2010)

iconnections said:


> ... going to book a whale watching tour with a different company for once as  it was highly recommended and the slack guitar concert for Wednesday night that Denise has recommended several times.  For the rest, we play it by ear as we are on vacation.  I know that I am addicted to the forum because I can't stop reading it even on the beach or at a restaurant.



I may not check every day while on vacation, but at the same time don't want to miss anything posted on HAWAII, while in Hawaii.

Whale watch sunset tour sounds enticing!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2010)

iconnections said:


> the slack guitar concert for Wednesday night that Denise has recommended several times.



Oh good!  You are going to love it!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 1, 2010)

*Weather?*

So how is the weather on Maui this week? I had friends at WKORV-N last week, and they said it was cooler than usual, and very windy.  The forecast looks to have lots of wind in it for this week and next...Emmy, is that what you are experiencing?

I will keep an eye on this thread for the get-together over the next few weeks  .


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 1, 2010)

Denise L said:


> So how is the weather on Maui this week? I had friends at WKORV-N last week, and they said it was cooler than usual, and very windy.  The forecast looks to have lots of wind in it for this week and next...Emmy, is that what you are experiencing?
> 
> I will keep an eye on this thread for the get-together over the next few weeks  .



Yes, very windy even tonight at the slack key guitar concert and the tent is making noise but everyone is enjoying the concert.  They are wonderful musicians, Denise M.  Thanks for posting this several times.  We are glad we are here.  A lovely sunset too but it is cooler than usual.  Intermission is over and Peter won a prize and I just did too and there are 
many people.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope the weather gets warmer - we'll be there tomorrow.  I haven't seen a post from Cindy on whether the 13th works for them, but assuming it does, let's plan on the 13th at 3 at Westin N pool bar - sound ok to everyone?  If we find out that doesn't work for everyone we can reschedule but at least we have a stake in the ground.  I'm not sure how our access will be after we arrive, I may only have my Blackberry so thought I'd make one last post before we leave and then we'll see what happens... looking forward to seeing everyone again this year.


----------



## RDB (Apr 2, 2010)

In post # 17, Cindy says the 13th may be their day for whale tour.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Robert,

We changed our whale watching day to the 14th and hope we don't miss too many whales, delaying it by one day.  Just kidding.  We are in for the meeting on the 13th.  

Emmy, we got your call as we were riding our new Rhoades bicycle.  We drove it 11 miles today and had a blast.  It looks just like the picture below.


----------



## RDB (Apr 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ... our new Rhoades bicycle.  We drove it 11 miles today and had a blast.  It looks just like the picture below.



And I thought we were splurging on getting to Hawaii.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2010)

Robert, the bike is such fun, and I wish we could take it to Maui with us.   Lots of pedaling with 20 inch wheels.  I felt like we rode more like 25 miles, but it was only 11.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 2, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> We changed our whale watching day to the 14th and hope we don't miss too many whales, delaying it by one day.  Just kidding.  We are in for the meeting on the 13th.
> 
> Emmy, we got your call as we were riding our new Rhoades bicycle.  We drove it 11 miles today and had a blast.  It looks just like the picture below.


OK.  I will call Born2Travel and let her know that the date is fixed.  I have her number because we met last year.  It should be fun.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 2, 2010)

She has arrived  as I talked to her.  Let us know if this date is OK with all?


----------



## RDB (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope to see some of you sooner, but the 13th for a TUG meet is OK here.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 4, 2010)

Finally online - I have to come sit in the lobby which isn't so great since it takes me a way from the view, but at least I'm able to connect now.   Looking forward to meeting you all on the 13th.  We don't have many plans yet - we try to keep it that way...   timeshare pres tomorrow then a whale watch later in the week, but other than that, no plans - we are free to meet some of you sooner as well as on the 13th if anyone wants to get together.  iConnections has my phone and can call or text if I don't get back online soon.  It's been cool and rainy off and on in West Maui but we went to Lahaina today and it was plenty warm and sunny and the whales are just having a blast out there - love watching them from the Lanai


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Guess who we saw at Safeway today?  It was Denise L who had just arrived.  We recognized each other from last year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's a small Maui world.  Where are you staying, Born2Travel?  

Looking forward to our trip, but Rick still has to do our taxes, and our son's taxes, and the business's taxes....


----------



## Denise L (Apr 4, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Guess who we saw at Safeway today?  It was Denise L who had just arrived.  We recognized each other from last year.



Hi Emmy  ,

I nearly fell asleep in the Safeway store, I was so tired from our early morning and flight.  It was nice seeing you and Peter already.  I also saw another tugger who is at WKORV, and have already borrowed a boogie board and a glass of wine from him!  

Great snorkeling today, though the winds are fierce.  Visibility was very good off the beach at WKORV.

I love the bar lobby area of the WKORV (the outside area overlooking the Koi pond) if anyone wants to meet there or walk over there from WKORV-N on Wednesday.  Cozy over here  .

Off to Star Market later today, for hopefully the last of the groceries we need for our stay.  See you all on Wednesday.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 4, 2010)

Star Market is gone in Kihei. It's now called Times Super Market.  That was a shock to us after so many years.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Hi Emmy  ,
> 
> I nearly fell asleep in the Safeway store, I was so tired from our early morning and flight.  It was nice seeing you and Peter already.  I also saw another tugger who is at WKORV, and have already borrowed a boogie board and a glass of wine from him!
> 
> ...


Interesting to read that the winds are fierce with you.  I just sent a text message to Born2Travel to ask her if it is hot over there.  We had no wind at the Marriott Wailea so it was very warm.  We have now checked in at the Maui Sunset in Kihei and it is still very warm.

Did you see many reef fish?  I was very disappointed at our favorite snorkeling spot but heard a whale for quite awhile and saw turtles too.  We have been coming here since the early 80's and the reef fish are disappearing.  Also, the reef is dying.  Very sad.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Emmy & Denise & Cindy 

Star Market is now Times here too.  We were surprised when we went there yesterday.   We are STILL tired from our early flight I think - not really relaxed yet at all.  Cindy, we are at Kuleana and SOK (it's a long story...)  but we are in Kahana where it's been showery, cool, windy, and sunny - if we don't like what's here we just head to Lahaina, but it was actually pretty nice for walking this morning.  I walked to the Westin Denise, but I didn't see you    Yes, we visited the other pool bar when we stayed there a couple of years ago - it was nice.  See you all soon - I'm trying to get online once a day but may not always make it.  I'm getting Emmy's texts just fine, though


----------



## RDB (Apr 5, 2010)

Caroll and Robert have arrived, went to Big Wave for dinner, came to Maui Schooner, sat on the linei watching the sun go down, unpacked and now watching TV holding hands and smiling. One more "Happy Anniversary" spot.

Nine days on Kauai was lovely.  We really enjoyed.

Tomorrow, where to for breakfast?  Bag Wave has specials. Anywhere better?

Same for groceries... are there better places than Safeway?


----------



## RDB (Apr 5, 2010)

[I'm sorry, but that kind of offer is not permitted in the forums.  Try the Last Minute Rental Forum, or Bargain Deals. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## barefootnAR (Apr 5, 2010)

>>>Tomorrow, where to for breakfast? Bag Wave has specials. Anywhere better?<<
Head to Gannon's for a great breakfast..breakfast prices are average..$10...great coffe, and views....wonderful views..
Wailea Gold Golf course...
Enjoy the Schooner..which building?
We just got back from the Schooner.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 5, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Star Market is gone in Kihei. It's now called Times Super Market.  That was a shock to us after so many years.



A shock for me, too, to arrive at the local Star and to find a Times sign.  Oh well, perhaps the owners retired and needed to sell.  The store looked and felt identical, though.  Even the workers seemed the same.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2010)

RDB said:


> Same for groceries... are there better places than Safeway?



We like Safeway the best.  Be sure you fill out a Club Card membership at the register and use it on your first purchase - it will save you 10-20%.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is there no Foodland on Maui?  We like the one in Princeville and go there several times per stay.  

Also, is there a Redbox type of machine anywhere on Maui?  They had something called DVDExpress at the Foodland on Kauai, so I assume they have that kind of thing.  We like to rent movies to watch.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, there is a Foodland in Kihei but the other two are closer to the Maui Schooner and Maui Sunset.  I don't know if there is one close to the Westin.


----------



## RDB (Apr 5, 2010)

We did Costco, so now we have potatoes... huge bakers from Pasco, WA. You need some, come visit.  Whatever is left at meeting time, I'll try to remember to bring some.

Robert


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 5, 2010)

RDB said:


> We did Costco, so now we have potatoes... huge bakers from Pasco, WA. You need some, come visit.  Whatever is left at meeting time, I'll try to remember to bring some.
> 
> Robert



We will take a few of those, so bring 'em.   I was wondering today if Costco on Maui has flour tortillas and the 505 green chile sauce in the jars.  That would make some good breakfast burritos.  Yummy!  

I may bring my own homemade green chile and some tortillas, both of which I have frozen.  But if anyone is going to Costco and wants to look for me, I would appreciate it.  Mom is looking forward to breakfast burritos, too.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 6, 2010)

There is a Foodland in Lahaina and they have DVD Express - also DVD Express at Napili Market in Napili




rickandcindy23 said:


> Is there no Foodland on Maui?  We like the one in Princeville and go there several times per stay.
> 
> Also, is there a Redbox type of machine anywhere on Maui?  They had something called DVDExpress at the Foodland on Kauai, so I assume they have that kind of thing.  We like to rent movies to watch.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 6, 2010)

Westin also has a movie kiosk near the computer area


----------



## RDB (Apr 6, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will take a few of those, so bring 'em.   I was wondering today if Costco on Maui has flour tortillas and the 505 green chile sauce in the jars.  That would make some good breakfast burritos.  Yummy!
> 
> I may bring my own homemade green chile and some tortillas, both of which I have frozen.  But if anyone is going to Costco and wants to look for me, I would appreciate it.  Mom is looking forward to breakfast burritos, too.



What size torts and how many?   505 sauce... what size jar do I check on?


Robert


----------



## Denise L (Apr 6, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Interesting to read that the winds are fierce with you.  I just sent a text message to Born2Travel to ask her if it is hot over there.  We had no wind at the Marriott Wailea so it was very warm.  We have now checked in at the Maui Sunset in Kihei and it is still very warm.
> 
> Did you see many reef fish?  I was very disappointed at our favorite snorkeling spot but heard a whale for quite awhile and saw turtles too.  We have been coming here since the early 80's and the reef fish are disappearing.  Also, the reef is dying.  Very sad.



Hi again Emmy,

We went snorkeling again yesterday.  We are still seeing quite a bit of the reef fish, and visibility was good again.  I am looking for a turtle...haven't seen any yet.  Where did you see yours?


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 7, 2010)

Beautiful day today in Kahana and also in Lahaina.  Whale watch tomorrow - sure hope the weather is still good.  We saw turtles from our snorkel ladder tonight - about 4 of them right under the ladder feeding on the rocks - we've seen them a lot in the past - they seem to like to feed here in the evenings, but we haven't seen them quite as close as we did tonight.  Luv the turtles


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

RDB said:


> What size torts and how many?   505 sauce... what size jar do I check on?
> 
> 
> Robert



Hey Robert! Any size of either will do.  I know Denver area stores have 505 sauce and packages of 36 flour tortillas.  We will need quite a few of those tortillas.  We love breakfast burritos.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> There is a Foodland in Lahaina and they have DVD Express - also DVD Express at Napili Market in Napili



Good news.  I suppose Sterling is the best one to answer this question, but maybe someone else knows, too.  What about a library on Maui?  We have a library card for Kauai, and I so love to read while on the lanai.  

Also, Mom needs to have her hair done every week, and she needs a good beauty salon, if you know of any.  Does the Westin have a salon?  She would be fine using the Westin.  And if they have a salon, who would you request?  

If you know of others, please let me know.  Mom is 82 and has a very sensitive scalp, so she has one lady that does her hair that she trusts.  She found a good place on Kauai, but our last trip to Maui, she really was unhappy with the person who did her hair.  She is weary, as she should be.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cindy, here are the locations.

http://www.librarieshawaii.org/text/locations-index.text.htm


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Good news.  I suppose Sterling is the best one to answer this question, but maybe someone else knows, too.  What about a library on Maui?  We have a library card for Kauai, and I so love to read while on the lanai.



Don't forget to check with the resort - many resorts have a book swap area for guests.


----------



## cindi (Apr 10, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Good news.  I suppose Sterling is the best one to answer this question, but maybe someone else knows, too.  What about a library on Maui?  We have a library card for Kauai, and I so love to read while on the lanai.



That is why I LOVE my kindle  Got it all loaded up with new books.  Now keeping myself from starting on them before the plane ride is the challange.


----------



## schooner (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello There Robert,
Enjoyed meeting you and Carol and thank you for that huge potatoe you gave to my husband. Sorry I didn't get to speak with Carol about our fondness for Nora Robert books....next time perhaps.
Hope that your friend found the green chili sauce.
We arrived home safe and sound and now look forward to next year,


----------



## RDB (Apr 12, 2010)

I feel privileged that your first post was directed to me.

I agree, it is too bad we didn't connect sooner. There are several TUG members on Maui in this month of April. You could have had a gathering at Schooner.  This pool area is great, with BBQ grills sink & ice, counters and tables under cover.

How was weather when you got home?

Potatoes are reasonably priced at Costco when a 20# bag is purchased. We like them with eggs and ham for breakfast, baked for dinner or salad, even like them for soup.  Sharing potatoes is a neighborly thing.

Yesterday afternoon the mountain was clear.  We changed duds and headed up. Twas really clear, all the way up and with clouds on the north and east, the sunset was lovely.

I wish we had met you two earlier.  Keep TUG and TS4MS aware of your travels, so we all may enjoy your company.  

Robert and Caroll


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 13, 2010)

We are listening to Annabelle and waiting for the show to start.  Looking forward to meeting folks at the Westin tomorrow. It was pretty wet and not much sun today - hope tomorrow is better


----------



## RDB (Apr 13, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> We are listening to Annabelle and waiting for the show to start.  Looking forward to meeting folks at the Westin tomorrow. It was pretty wet and not much sun today - hope tomorrow is better



What are we doing tomorrow?  Are we to bring anything in particular?

Robert


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Hi Emmy  ,
> 
> I nearly fell asleep in the Safeway store, I was so tired from our early morning and flight.  It was nice seeing you and Peter already.  I also saw another tugger who is at WKORV, and have already borrowed a boogie board and a glass of wine from him!
> 
> ...


Denise, where are we meeting tomorrow at 3 PM? Is it at the bar we met last year or at the bar of the original resort where the lobby is and koi pond? Will you please post it?

I called you and sent a text message too but may have waited too long.  

Born2Travel, enjoy your show. He is quite funny and make you laugh.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 13, 2010)

*TUG gathering April 13 @ 3:00 pm, WKORV South*

Hello all,

Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it tomorrow.  If everyone wants to, can we meet at the WKORV South bar/area overlooking the Koi Pond with a spectacular ocean/pool view?  This is a lovely, cozy spot.

I don't know about bringing stuff, but if folks want to, that should be okay.

I hope it is sunnier tomorrow.  We were pretty much rained and drizzled on the entire day.  Still, a great day on Maui.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Tug Meet*

Sounds good - hope the drizzle stops by then.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds good for us.  We are bringing Rice Krispie Treats.  Looking forward to it.  

We are in unit 7460 at Westin North.  Mom is in 7459 and enjoying her own little suite.  I doubt she will join the party.  She tends to be a bit of a hermit.  I invited her, so we will see.  She spends most of her time in her room.  

Rode a recumbent bike at the fitness center while Rick took yoga and tai chi classes today.  Anyone in those classes or in the fitness center in the a.m., around 8:00?  I will be there most mornings, of course, apparently so I can eat more candy.   I don't know why I bother, seriously, because I eat while on vacation.  

But I am off my high blood pressure meds, and I feel better, so I guess that's something.  

See you all later.  Hope to see you, too, Robert, and I know Emmy will be there, because I talked to her last night.  Let's have a great time!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Fun gathering!*

We had a fun gathering in Maui yesterday .  I enjoyed meeting some TUGers for the first time, and seeing others who I met up with last year.  The weather cooperated, and it actually got warm, and I had forgotten to reapply my sunscreen after a day at the beach.  Just an hour in the Maui sun without sunscreen is brutal!

Thanks, everyone, for coming to the WKORV-South.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 14, 2010)

It was a fun meeting yesterday.  We had met everyone before already because we met Robert and Caroll several times during the week and had lunch at Kimo's on our way up so arrived a little late.  

After that we saw the sunset and a nice display of whales spouting and breaching in the distance from Born2Travel's place.  Talking about an oceanfront view.  WOW - this is it!     Absolutely stunning.  I have never seen waves like this in Maui and the sound of the surf was fantastic.  I agree with Born2Travel that it's all about the view!   

I hope that Rick and Cindy saw enough whales today since they delayed their tour because of our get-together.  Let us know, Cindy.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 14, 2010)

Born2Travel said:


> We are listening to Annabelle and waiting for the show to start.  Looking forward to meeting folks at the Westin tomorrow. It was pretty wet and not much sun today - hope tomorrow is better



So how was Warren and Annabelles?

We are thinking about getting tickets for our trip next week.

We'll be at the WKORV-N 4/23


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mom's not feeling 100%, so we had to delay our whale watch today.  She is 82 and we listen when she says she isn't well.  She loves seeing the whales, so we couldn't go without her.  We have to reschedule.  

Nice to meet all of you yesterday.  We enjoy meeting TUG members.  Emmy, nice to see you again.  It's a pleasure we hope to have every time we visit Maui.


----------



## cindi (Apr 16, 2010)

On my way to the airport in a few minutes!  

Gonna be a long day, but excited to get there.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 17, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> So how was Warren and Annabelles?
> 
> We are thinking about getting tickets for our trip next week.
> 
> We'll be at the WKORV-N 4/23


 
We enjoyed the show - Warren is very good.  We did not have dinner, dessert or drinks prior to the show so I can't comment on that, but have been told the dinner is not worth the $$.   We thought the pre-show was lacking a little (Annabelle the ghost playing piano requests) but it was still entertaining.  I'm glad we went.  Make reservations in advance if possible, although the night we went (on a Monday) they added some chairs in the back for folks who called to request that day.  I think we reserved about a week in advance.


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 17, 2010)

iconnections said:


> It was a fun meeting yesterday. We had met everyone before already because we met Robert and Caroll several times during the week and had lunch at Kimo's on our way up so arrived a little late.
> 
> After that we saw the sunset and a nice display of whales spouting and breaching in the distance from Born2Travel's place. Talking about an oceanfront view. WOW - this is it!  Absolutely stunning. I have never seen waves like this in Maui and the sound of the surf was fantastic. I agree with Born2Travel that it's all about the view!
> 
> I hope that Rick and Cindy saw enough whales today since they delayed their tour because of our get-together. Let us know, Cindy.


 
We also enjoyed seeing the folks we met last year again and meeting new folks this year - TUGGERS are a great bunch.  Emmy, I'm glad you enjoyed our view - I can't seem to get enough of it and I absolutely love being able to hear the sound of the surf so close to our unit.  Rick and Cindy - did you see whales?  We are back home now  but we saw them from our Lanai until the day we left.  Which whale watch did you go on?  We have gone with Maui Adventures several times and we think they are great.  This time we saw two competition pods join and much fighting over the female as well as several "losers" who swam away and gave up.  There were 18 in all and one swam under the raft.  We were NOT disappointed.  This is the second time we've been out with them when one swam under the boat.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yesterday was the first day that we didn't see any whales so I hope that Cindy took her whale watching tour by now.  Born2Travel, we also saw several males competing for a female and one calf kept breaching over and over again but we went with the Ultimate Whale Watch tour.  Cathi, which one do you like better since you have gone with both?

The little Zodiacs can go so fast but don't have the equipment for spotting whales as the Pacific Whale Foundation has.  We took a sunset tour with them but didn't see many whales as they were more concerned to go where it wasn't too rough and windy.  I prefer regular whale watching tours where you go to see the whales from as close-up as is legal.  We could hear them breath which is a very impressive sound from so close up.  I hope that Cindy had a good trip and certainly if it was her first time.

We are going home tomorrow after four weeks and a day.  One nice perk of being retired but I don't like moving so many times.  For that renting a condo is better.

Guess what?  We just spotted a whale now breaching twice with a large splash!    We keep watching.  We love being lazy as we have seen most of the island over the years.  So relaxing!


----------



## cindi (Apr 18, 2010)

Boy did we get lucky. Got an ocean front unit! :whoopie: 

Building 8 on 4th floor.  Nice!

Now if I would just feel better I would be set. Hopefully it is just the time change and long flight.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 18, 2010)

Cindi, I hope that you will feel better tomorrow.  Good for you that you scored an oceanfront unit.  You came a long way for it and the whales are still here.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2010)

cindi said:


> Boy did we get lucky. Got an ocean front unit! :whoopie:
> 
> Building 8 on 4th floor.  Nice!
> 
> Now if I would just feel better I would be set. Hopefully it is just the time change and long flight.



Whoo hoo, awesome :whoopie: .  Is the resort crowded this week?  I hope you are resting and feeling good today.  Enjoy the weather.  It looks like it will be warmer than when we were there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2010)

We didn't go on a whale watch because Mom doesn't really want to go.  She had a stomachache from Tuesday to Thursday, and now she says she feels better, but she still doesn't want to go.   This surprises us because she loved it last time, but that was two years ago.  She is 82, so we aren't wanting to leave her.  We were thinking of going by ourselves, without Mom, but three different groups have told us their whale watching tours were bereft of whales, so we are weighing that information with the fact that mom doesn't want to go, and the whale tour may lose.


----------



## cindi (Apr 19, 2010)

Cindy, do you want together with Robert and Carroll and Chuck and I sometime?

He called me the first day we were here but I t wasn't feeling so great. Got a good nights sleep which helped but now I am back in the same boat. My kids keep calling at 4am!!

I need to call Robert back and frankly I am being completely lazy.  Don't so much want to be anywhere at any given time. I am on vacation.


----------



## cindi (Apr 19, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Cindi, I hope that you will feel better tomorrow.  Good for you that you scored an oceanfront unit.  You came a long way for it and the whales are still here.



Thank you Emmy. we are really enjoying it.  Never expected something like that.  

I wish we had felt better.  I would have loved to get to meet you on the last day. Hope you guys had a good time. I have to set up something with Robert yet. Was thinking today and then both of my kids called us at 4 am and then 4:50 am!  I think it may be a nap day and early to bed.  Love them to death but they gotta figure out the whole time change thing.


----------



## cindi (Apr 19, 2010)

Denise L said:


> Whoo hoo, awesome :whoopie: .  Is the resort crowded this week?  I hope you are resting and feeling good today.  Enjoy the weather.  It looks like it will be warmer than when we were there.



Yesterday was really nice.  Hope we have a few more of those days.  

I don't know if it is crowded for here or not. But there are a lot of people sitting around the pool when it is nice. A lot of people walking and jogging all day on the beach paths. 

Wow do I love sitting on the balcony and just relaxing looking at the ocean.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Cindi,

Yes, we would love to get together with you.  We didn't get much of a chance to visit with Robert and his wife during the get together last week. Just let us know.  We have the drive to Hana still sometime this week, and we are going to the Old Lahaina Luau tomorrow evening.  

What unit are you in?  Are you in a pool view, or are you on the back side of building 8?  We are in building 5, and we are directly in front of the ocean-end of the pool, so we have a good ocean view this time (but it really is blocked by lots of palm trees, because we are on the 4th floor).


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 19, 2010)

cindi said:


> Cindy, do you want together with Robert and Carroll and Chuck and I sometime?
> 
> He called me the first day we were here but I t wasn't feeling so great. Got a good nights sleep which helped but now I am back in the same boat. My kids keep calling at 4am!!
> 
> I need to call Robert back and frankly I am being completely lazy. Don't so much want to be anywhere at any given time. I am on vacation.


I'll bet you that your super view doesn't make you feel very ambitious.     That is one problem when you have a good view unit, at least for us.

We are home again but so nice to have breakfast at our familiar and favorate place in the marina before going grocery shopping.  I haven't started unpacking yet but will tonight.

Did you contact Robert and Caroll?  I hope that she is feeling better now.


----------



## cindi (Apr 21, 2010)

iconnections said:


> I'll bet you that your super view doesn't make you feel very ambitious.     That is one problem when you have a good view unit, at least for us.
> 
> We are home again but so nice to have breakfast at our familiar and favorate place in the marina before going grocery shopping.  I haven't started unpacking yet but will tonight.
> 
> Did you contact Robert and Caroll?  I hope that she is feeling better now.



I did get hold of Robert. We got together for supper along with Rick and Cindy. Then had a visit in the lobby of Westin. Really fun to meet people you have been corresponding with.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2010)

cindi said:


> I did get hold of Robert. We got together for supper along with Rick and Cindy. Then had a visit in the lobby of Westin. Really fun to meet people you have been corresponding with.



It was truly great to meet you and Chuck, Cindi.  We had a wonderful visit.  Cindi and I have always had our love of Disney in common, and now we have the love of Maui, too.  

The meal was good!  Good food, great company, who can ask for more than that?


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope..not in Maui, but used to live there and ohmygod...Star Market is gone?????
And why hasn't my good friend who lives only a block behind Star told me this? Hard to deal with change, at least for me.

So I'm posting cuz I saw that Rick and Cindy were in Maui and we already share a love of Disney (although cindy has yet to vist the wwwdotdvcnewsforum) and Maui...or so it seems. AND today for the first time I tried to exchange a week or two of my Mexico timeshare to Maui. Well actually, I just wanted to see what I could pull up. Only a couple Maui resorts that I'd consider and Marriott KoOlina on Oahu. Anyway, just got off the phone with my kiddo and thinking next year April would be a great time to try for. 

Hoping you all have a great time. Kiss a whale for me! I'm off to Disney May 1!
Looking for property there.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It was truly great to meet you and Chuck, Cindi. We had a wonderful visit. Cindi and I have always had our love of Disney in common, and now we have the love of Maui, too.
> 
> The meal was good! Good food, great company, who can ask for more than that?


Where did you guys go for dinner? I wished I was still in Maui but it is nice to be home too. We have had rain and are expecting more. We need it so I am not complaining.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Emmy.  We ate at Cane and Taro for the 50% off before 6:00 deal.  It was good food, but the service was not so good.  The manager gave us dessert.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply so quickly, Cindy.  I don't know this restaurant. Maui was cool and windy but it is cooler yet at home. I really feel cold and have the heater at 72 F but am still freezing. I really enjoyed meeting everyone and hope to meet again next year.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just uploaded the picture that I took of Cathi's little timeshare condo.  No Marriott or Westin resort can compete with this view ever or our timeshare resort in Kihei!  I know what I would buy if I were in the market for buying another timeshare again on Maui.  This is a no brainer to me.  Good for you Cathi!!!!  Enjoy it and be proud of it too.  On top of that, you have a fixed week/unit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2010)

You needed to see Hono Koa's Koa units, Emmy.  We went to the resort twice to see our unit, and we were just so amazed both times.  We already knew how great it was, but to actually own it now, we just cannot stay away.  I think we will go back again on Saturday to see a unit before check-in times.  

The ocean is 50 feet from the lanai, and the lanai is huge.  We have pictures of the view.  I will figure out how to post one here, but they are on Rick's computer, so I will have to steal his laptop.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 24, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You needed to see Hono Koa's Koa units, Emmy.  We went to the resort twice to see our unit, and we were just so amazed both times.  We already knew how great it was, but to actually own it now, we just cannot stay away.  I think we will go back again on Saturday to see a unit before check-in times.
> 
> The ocean is 50 feet from the lanai, and the lanai is huge.  We have pictures of the view.  I will figure out how to post one here, but they are on Rick's computer, so I will have to steal his laptop.


Are you going to stay a week here, Cindy?  Is it a fixed week/unit or floating?  I will see it next time.  I have no idea where the condo is but it is on the ocean.   

I had a better picture on my iPhone but the horizon was crooked so used the other one instead.  The waves were so spectacular that day.  I still see the view in front of me and hear the strong surf and wished I were still there.  We both love Maui!!!  Wailea and Peruse Bay have similar views but there are nice beaches on Maui too.


----------

